# Tengo un control PWM, con un 555, que funciona bien con potenciomerto



## Victor Cuervo (Ago 27, 2015)

En un control PWM que funciona con potenciometro, quiero cambiar el potenciometro por un sensor HALL lineal, no se como acoplar el sensor Hall, al 555, alguien me puede ayudar . gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2015)

¿ Y cómo es la salida de ese sensor ?

Debes poner el datasheet.

¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y archivos?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2015)

En principio no se pude sin más.
Busca un pwm controlado por tensión


----------



## kiwhilario (Ago 29, 2015)

Si se aplica directamente un voltaje al pin 5 del 555 es totalmente posible modular una señal pwm. Yo incluso he hecho un modulador de fm de banda angosta como un proyecto cuando estudiaba... mira el 9.2.2 del datasheet http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ne555.pdf

Si no das mas informacion del sensor no tendras una respuesta adecuada.

saludos

saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 29, 2015)

Necesitás 2 555 para poder hacer un PWM controlado por tensión, buscá en la hoja de datos "Pulse Width Modulation".

Pero básicamente es un 555 funcionando como astable en la frecuencia que vas a trabajar conectando su salida al trigger de un 555 funcionando como monoestable. En ese último 555, se agrega el control por tensión en la pata 5 como mencionó el amigo de arriba (la que impondrá el duty según la tensión aplicada).

Si solamente ponés un astable y lo controlás por la pata 5, la frecuencia deja de ser fija (entonces no funciona como un PWM).


----------

